# Police control of airspace



## Occam (23 Jan 2014)

Horrible news coming out of Quebec this morning.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/fire-at-seniors-residence-in-l-isle-verte-leaves-3-dead-30-missing-1.2507699

Something caught my eye in the story, though.  The story states "The Sûreté du Québec has announced a ban on any flights over the fire zone".

I didn't know they had that authority - do they?  Do all levels of policing (municipal/provincial/federal) have that authority?


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2014)

Your talking about The Sûreté du Québec whether they do or don't is moot, they do what they want.


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2014)

Given the little experience I've had with them, I'd tend to agree with you.   ;D

I had an "a-ha!" moment, and thought to check for NOTAMs for the Riviere du Loup airport, and sure enough:

NOTAM 140064: RIVIERE-DU-LOUP (CYRI)
CYRI PURSUANT TO SECTION 5.1 OF THE AERONAUTICS ACT,
THE AIRSPACE WITHIN A 2 NM RADIUS CENTERED 480101N 692008W
(APRX 18 NM NE AD) SFC TO 3000 MSL IS RESTRICTED.
NO PERSON SHALL OPR AN ACFT WITHIN THE AREA DESCRIBED
UNLESS AUTH BY THE CONTROLLING AGENCY, SURETE DU QUEBEC AT
514-598-4977.
1401231315 TIL APRX 1401241500

Aeronautics Act para 5.1 says:

5.1 The Minister or any person authorized by the Minister may by notice prohibit or restrict the operation of aircraft on or over any area or within any airspace, either absolutely or subject to any exceptions or conditions that the Minister or person may specify, if, in the opinion of the Minister or person, the prohibition or restriction is necessary for aviation safety or security or the protection of the public.

So, I guess it all comes down to whether the Sûreté du Québec are authorized by the federal Minister of Transport, Ms. Raitt, to make these restrictions on her behalf.

Should it be a given that if the SQ knows who to contact to issue a NOTAM, that they probably have the authority to restrict airspace?


----------



## Loachman (23 Jan 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> "The Sûreté du Québec has announced a ban on any flights over the fire zone".



They "announced" the ban.

I would presume that they requested it, rather than imposed it themselves, and then publicized it once it was in place.

While flying the Peel Region and Toronto Police Helicopter Trials in 1999 and 2000, we had the authority to close the Toronto International control zone if necessary. That was pre-arranged with and authorized through the Air Traffic Control unit. Thankfully, we never had to do so.


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2014)

Thanks; that makes sense.


----------

